# Peter K's Revised List #1 and new #2



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's an updated list (3/28/2020) of some of the remaining pieces in Peter's collection:

**** I have lowered the prices on many items for quicker sale. Please help out the widow if you can. *****


List #1

1. Accucraft Forney, very good condition have pics, $500. wood box, green/brown version.
3. Accucraft Mogul NCNG butane fired, have pics still in tissue paper. New-$1250.
6. Accucraft Black Forney,have pics, #6, $500- AC77-051.
7. Accucraft Ruby, have pics, R/C, with radio $400.
10. Accucraft Ruby, have pics, $300. metal box.
14. Accucraft Black Mogul- r/c, Goodall, spectrum dx6 radio- have pics, $1100.
27. Accucraft 2 cylinder Shay, Mich-Cal, $1150.
28. Accucraft Ruby,0-4-2 Wood cab, wood box. $350.
29. Accucraft American, Larry Herget mods —conversion from Accucraft Mogul gas tank in cab, tender is Nevada county, have pics. $1100.
33. one mimi. $300.
34. Accucraft Ida,AC77-20. In original box, have pics. $350.
37.Aristocraft 040, have pics, orignal box, $400.
38. Aristocraft Mikado, undecorated, orginal box, have pics, $650.
42. SOLD.
46. Bowande Porter, original box, pics, $450.
52. Bowande Porter, original box, pics, $450.
54. Accucraft 3 cylinder Shay, front truck broken, new pair is $350. Otherwise, looks good. $700.
58. Accucraft 2 cylinder Shay, pics, water detection, $950.
60. Accucraft 2 cylinder Shay, Mich Cal, have pics, $950
62. Aristocraft 040 with propane tank in box car, pics, $500-have pics.
63. Mamod, O gauge set, loco and 3 cars. have pics, $250.
64. Aristocraft Mikado, undecorated, have pics, $650.
66. Aristocraft Mikado, Great Northern, RC?, $650-have pics.
67. Accucraft ruby, have pics, $300. 
70. Accucraft Ruby, $300.
71. Saito Boiler/Burner $180, have pics.
73. Hornby Stephenson Rocket, in original box, $150.
74. Fantail Launch II, boat complete, radio and boiler. $175-have pics.
75. John P Steamboat, unbuilt kit—make offer. I have pics.

List #2. Best guess on most of this...Kits are largely untouched and look new. Pics not yet available but will get upon request.


R2. Accucraft Open Gondola, $85.
R4. Hartford Box Car kit, $175.
R6, Hartford kit Quincy & Torch lake Rock Car, $60.
R7. WW&F Northeast Narrow gauge Combine, $100.
R8. Handmade ore cars & wood gondolas.
R9. Kalamazoo work car, $20.
R10. USA Box car, Lima Shay, metal wheels. $60.
R11 Bachmann Xmas Street Car, $60.
R12. LGB mix: Mantra crane car, log car, Kalamazoo Box car, handmade box, offer.
R15. LGB 40170 ore car, $20.
R16. LGB 3041, Open Trolley, offer.
R17. LGB 20680 Rail truck, $100.
R18. LGB 4360 DG Circus Flat with loading ramp, $125.
R19/20. LGB Trolley, $125.
R21. 1:24, Brass box car, flat. $200.

R26. Steam Donkey,$125.
R27. Interior Kit for Combine, $45.
R29. 2 Delton Short Pass coaches, $40 each.
R30. Combine Kit car, $50.
R31 Accucraft EBT flat car, new, $85

B1. Henderson's General Store Kit, $75


Please email me at sdimaggio at ameritech dot net with any questions. Any item with agreed on price plus shipping goes to Lori.

Please mail checks to:

Lori Hospel 
7311 S 37th Place 
Franklin, WI 53132


Sam


----------



## Edward Jackson (2 mo ago)

boilingwater said:


> Here's an updated list (3/28/2020) of some of the remaining pieces in Peter's collection:
> 
> *** I have lowered the prices on many items for quicker sale. Please help out the widow if you can. ****
> 
> ...


Hi,
I've just registered with the live steam site. I am wondering have all the live steam Engines been sold
It be nice to here from you 
Regards Ed


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ed,
Welcome to MLS.
Sam gives his email address at the end of the listing, so I would just email him directly.
Cheers,
David Leech, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David Leech said:


> Ed,
> Welcome to MLS.
> Sam gives his email address at the end of the listing, so I would just email him directly.
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Canada


Thanks David- i messaged him!
Sam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Edward Jackson said:


> I am wondering have all the live steam Engines been sold


I think most have been sold - I bought a few! I do have the 2-cylinder Shay that I have no room for - it's #60 on the list and I am about to list it for sale. They are great starter locos as they are easy to run and don't speed up downhill!

P.S. There's a more recent list.
Peter Kaishian’s List #3–revised 9/24 stationary engines


----------



## Edward Jackson (2 mo ago)

Pete Thornton said:


> I think most have been sold - I bought a few! I do have the 2-cylinder Shay that I have no room for - it's #60 on the list and I am about to list it for sale. They are great starter locos as they are easy to run and don't speed up downhill!
> 
> P.S. There's a more recent list.
> Peter Kaishian’s List #3–revised 9/24 stationary engines


Morning Peter,
Do you have any photos and the dreded asking price, my e-mail. is [email protected]
Regards Ed


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Edward 
all are long sold. i did have 1 english engine left but you are looking for US models. 

Sam


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Edward Jackson said:


> Do you have any photos


Sorry Ed. The infamous "boilingwater" decided he wanted it back so it is sold.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete-going to good new home!

Ed-i can’t get you to tell me what you’re looking for….

As I mentioned to you in an email, the only Pete K engine left is a Bowande A4. I worked on that engine for awhile and a friend retimed her for me. I ran her recently and she runs well now. So, funny that a UK modeller is looking for an American engine and I only have an english one to offer from that batch….

So, let me know what you’re looking for and/or a price range. i sent you a link for an aster mike i found over there at a decent price point. Perhaps I can help find something else or others on the forum may assist.

Sam


----------

